# AMAZE-N Set Up



## vision (Aug 21, 2011)

Are AMAZE-N smokers ready to go when you receive them?

There's a video on youtube that says you should put a new amaze-n smoker on a hot grill to burn off the oils and run it through a dishwasher before use.

Also, how do you clean it?


----------



## nwdave (Aug 21, 2011)

As with most any product you buy related to food service, whatever, you should always wash because you never know who's handle it before you.  That being said, with the Amazin' Smokers, either pellet or dust, they come fresh off the fabrication line, so to speak, and naturally there's going to be some oil residue on them, because of the fabrication. I have several of the Smoker's ( I won't say how many  because I don't want you to develop Amazin envy
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






) and after the rapid delivery from Todd, I fire up the propane torch and play it over the metal and let the metal heat up.  Once they cool off, I check for oil residue and usually find none. 

Wash???????  Not me.  It's not going to come into contact with food stuffs.  It "works" at smoking temperatures.  Wash, especially in a dishwasher is going too far and liable to incur the wrath of SWMBO.  Routine cleaning involves nothing more than taking a small brush to the inside of the smoker and knocking out the compacted ashes, if any.  Beyond that, I keep them in a dry place, ready to go the next time.  I've been using these critters for a couple of years now, I guess and I've not found any reason to other than what I've mentioned above.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 21, 2011)

What Dave said!


----------



## tjohnson (Aug 21, 2011)

Dave explained it better than I could.

Here's what I use to clean out my AMNS and AMNPS.

If there's residue, I may use the side of a screwdriver to scrape the crud off, but most of the time I use a 1" Disposable Chip Brush, that I cut the bristles back to about 3/4".  Now, it's stiff enough to clean out the rows.







Todd


----------



## vision (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks guys. I followed the advice and started an apple wood smoke to beat the rain, and now it's pouring. Will try to post a thread.


----------



## vision (Aug 21, 2011)

Is there a trick with handling leftover dust?

When done with the smoke, I cut off the burn by making a gap in the dust and awkwardly scooped out the unused dust with a knife, and put the dust back in the package. Is there an easier way? Maybe it's best to not fill the smoker completely.


----------



## meateater (Aug 21, 2011)

I ran mine through the dishwasher when I first got it. Now after I use it I use a small stainless brush and just scrub in the sink.


----------



## billyj571 (Oct 3, 2011)

burning dust will clean the oils out


----------

